# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố 002 có thưởng

## hiepgadan1

Có một luật sư trung thực, một nhà chính trị trung thực và ông già NOEL đứng chung thang máy. Khi thang máy mở cửa ra thì trước cửa là 1 tờ tiền trị giá 100USD. Hỏi ai là người sẽ lấy nó???[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Giải được cho một ly cà phê.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Tác giả câu đố: Bé bo. Các bạn nào trả lời đúng đến địa chỉ như ở câu đố 001.

----------


## Lê Hiệp

hix có phải là ông già noel ko vậy
tui nghĩ là ổng sẽ lấy và mua quà cho bọn trẻ
hic hay là cả ba người rủ nhau đi uống bia...
hi hih.....

----------


## lamtuenhi

Tui sẽ lấy 100USD đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## yugowolf

Trong hoàn cảnh nền kinh tế Mỹ đang suy thoái, USD mất giá trầm trọng, chắc 100 USD đó chẳng ai thèm nhặt. Phải không nào? ^^

----------


## vietnamtui12

Ông già NOEL cầm tờ 100USD lên và bảo: Chúng ta không ai có quyền sở hữu tờ 100USD này cả, vì nó là tiền của bạn: *traitimnhieungan1981* dùng để mua cafe cho bạn DAO VINH THANH.
Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

tui đồng ý với ý kiến của mittorbin

----------


## phamhungimkt

tớ nghĩ không ai lấy cả tại vì tờ 100$ đó nằm trên tay người khác(cua nguoi ta sao lấy). sao ai giám lấy 
đúng không ????))@

----------


## danlongthanh

câu trả lời quá đơn giản, chắc chắn là ông già NOEL vì đã là luật sư và chính trị gia "trung thực" không tồn tại

----------


## thinhhp91

Câu đố vẫn chưa có lời giải. traitimnhieungan1981 trả lời đi nào.

----------


## haudinhads

Kim cũng nghĩ như thommybios1. Chả có người nào lấy cả vì tiền đang nằm trong tay người khác. Tự nhiên giật là có chuyện à.

----------


## anhnt

tớ nghĩ cuối cùng ông luật sư sẽ lấy được

----------


## Winter Angle

Hehehehe... người đứng thấy cảnh đó sẽ lấy vì LS, CTG và ông Noel thấy có người thứ 4

----------


## tuananh22794

Không ai lấy. Vì tiền giả

----------


## samnguyen

Mình nghĩ 3 người thấy tiền ở trong túi người thứ 4

----------


## nuochoaparis

Mình cũng xin có ý kiến.Thật ra thì đây là một câu đố mẹo trong vạn câu đố cua học sinh tiểu học :
" 3 người đó thấy tièn nhưng lại không nói rõ là tiền rơi dưới đát hay tiền ở trong tay người thứ tư hay là trong túi của 1 trong 3 ông bạn kia.Câu tiếp theo là khi mở cửa thang máy mới thấy cũng ko chứng tỏ đc tờ tiền đó nằm ngoài thang máy..."Câu trả lời là còn tùy thuộc vào lời giải thích của người đã đặt ra câu hỏi đó nữa kìa

----------


## pizzabon2015

sặc chắc là không có ai lấy rồi, vì như giải thích ở trên đó he he
chỉ có o trong tay người thứ 4 thôi

----------


## hoahongden

:a:Có thể họ đã đến viện bảo tàng. Và tờ tiền đó là tiền cổ.(Bán ngoài chợ trời giá 100$).Mà bảo tàng thì nhiều bảo vệ lắm, hơn nữa mấy người đó đề trung thực.---> không ai lấy cả.
Phải không *traitimnhieungan1981:a::d:d:d:d:d[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

> Có một luật sư trung thực, một nhà chính trị trung thực và ông già NOEL đứng chung thang máy. Khi thang máy mở cửa ra thì trước cửa là 1 tờ tiền trị giá 100USD. Hỏi ai là người sẽ lấy nó???[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
> Giải được cho một ly cà phê.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Vẫn chưa có âu trả lời... wait....

----------


## trangda

Làm j có Luật sư trung thực với Chính trị gia trung thực trên đời này, ông già Noel cũng k có ! Nếu chính trị gia trung thực thì họ lấy 100$ làm j, luật sư trung thực cũng k thèm 100$ . ^^! bằng phương pháp loại trừ còn mỗi ông già NOEL !
Sak

----------


## hvdnghia3

Nhà luật sư sẽ lấy nó vì người đó ham tiền!

----------


## hami

Ko ai lấy hết vì ông già Noel là trong trí tưởngtượng của trẻ thơ, còn luật sư và chính trị gia thì 1 tr người may ra chỉ có 1 người trung thực==> tờ 100$ ko có chủ

----------


## remxinhthoa

Ông nào đứng đầu tiên(bước ra cửa đầu tiên) sẽ nhặt nó. Ai thấy tiền rơi mà chẳng nhặt. Khì khì.

----------


## sang8382

mình cũng nghĩ như mittorbin chăng ai thèm nhặt số tiền đó

----------


## thoinay

Đầu tiên Ông già Noel sẽ Nhặt đựoc nhưng cuồi cùng tiền rơi vào tay ông chính trị gia
Lý do:Ông luật sư sẽ dùng cái mồm của mình để lầy tiền từ tay ông già Nôen, sau đó ông chính trị gia sẽ dùng địa vị của mình để cướp tiền từ tay ông luật sư
dù bằng cách nào đi nữa thì tiền vẫn về tay ông chính tri gia

----------


## nguyenluyen123

Sao các bác gà thế để cho *traitimnhieungan1981* lừa*
*mình sẽ giật giải thưởng này*?
*khi cửa thang máy mở ra trước cửa là 100USD thì sao lấy đc đây?
100USD nằm nơi cửa mà cửa mở ra thì tờ 100USD chạy mất tiêu theo rùi nên nói chung hok ai lấy cả?
ha ha mình trả lời đúng rùi trao phần thưởng đi nha! ở đây nói trước cửa chứ hok phải trước mặt mấy thằng cha đó
*
*

----------


## vupro09

ở câu đố này người đó với các chức danh trên chỉ là trò đánh lừa người khác khỏi chú ý đến cái tờ tiền hắn nằm nơi cửa mà cửa mở ra thì tiền đi theo cửa rùi đơn giản quá

----------


## hoanganh1

Mình nghĩ là tờ tiền đó sẽ chia đều ra cho 3 người.

----------


## nhungdo

đâu đâu tiền đâu .... tui sẽ là người lấy nó đầu tiên bởi vì tôi là ông già nôen mà khàkhà

----------


## thuhongnt

3 ông đó sẽ đánh nhau để dành laaays tờ tiền và cả 3 ông đều vô bệnh viện . người giử tò tiền đó thấy thương 3 ông đó nên đã dùng tờ tiền làm chi phí chữa bệnh cho 3 ông . cả 3 ông đều có dc tờ tiền đó .

----------

